# New Baggage allowance



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

New Baggage Allowance

First class: 3 pieces of 32kg each 
Business class: 2 pieces of 32kg each 
Premium Economy class: 2 pieces of 23kg each 
Economy class:
- To/from USA & Canada : 2 pieces of 23kg each 
- To/from the rest of the world: 1 piece of 23kg 


Flying Blue Benefits: Silver, Gold and Platinum members may check in 1 extra free piece over the baggage allowance. 

For a customized quotation of your checked luggage log on to AIR FRANCE EGYPTE.


I would guess this is also the same for KLM. Yes it is as it has just come through on an email


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

So basically Business class gets an extra 10kg per bag? I guess thats good.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> So basically Business class gets an extra 10kg per bag? I guess thats good.


Yes just looking to see what's new,
But still I piece of luggage for us mortals at the back.


----------

